# Quel casque à réduction de bruit choisir ?



## netgui (28 Avril 2010)

ET voilà tout est dans le titre. Disons pour un budget raisonnable de 150 euros voire moins si possible, quel casque à réduction de bruit me conseilleriez-vous ?

merci !


----------

